

Questions VCs Will Ask You - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/03/questions-vcs-will-ask-you.html

======
ojbyrne
This is why you write a business plan, no matter how rudimentary - to think
through these questions.

~~~
eladgil
I have also seen a lot of people address that majority of these points in
their pitch deck. E.g. they will often have the hiring plan, product roadmap,
market structure, proposed business model etc. in the deck. Some of the
details will often be in the appendix etc.

I agree with your meta-point - writing this down in whatever form goes a long
way to forcing you to think it through, and can lead to some useful insights
to you are the driver of the company.

------
kenjackson
I like this list. Might be a good idea for new companies to start by answering
these questions first. And then can build collateral out of those answers.

